# List of New, Revised & Deleted ICD-9 CM for 2010



## anuja.devasthali (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Friends,

Please provide information or link if you know where I could get the list of 2010 New, Revised & Deleted ICD-9 CM Volume I & II. 

Anuja, CPC-A


----------



## pratap82 (Oct 1, 2009)

*New codes..*

Hi,

These are the invalid codes for 2010 and if you want a complete detail. please send me ur mail Id, so that I can forward it


Dx code            Description
239.8             Neoplasm of unspecified nature of other specified sites
274.0               Gouty arthropathy
279.4              Autoimmune disease, not elsewhere classified
348.8               Other conditions of brain
453.8            Other venous embolism and thrombosis of other specified veins
488***        Influenza due to identified avian influenza virus
768.7          Hypoxic-ischemic encephalopathy (HIE)
779.3            Feeding problems in newborn
784.5            Other speech disturbance
799.2               Nervousness
969.0              Poisoning by antidepressants
969.7              Poisoning by psychostimulants
E992               Injury due to war operations by explosion of marine weapons
E993              Injury due to war operations by other explosion
E994             Injury due to war operations by destruction of aircraft
E995               Injury due to war operations by other and unspecified forms 
                     of conventional warfare
E996             Injury due to war operations by nuclear weapons
E998             Injury due to war operations but occurring after cessation of 
                     hostilities
V10.9            Unspecified personal history of malignant neoplasm
V53.5           Fitting and adjustment of other intestinal appliance
V60.8           Other specified housing or economic circumstances
V72.6           Laboratory examination
V80.0           Special screening for neurological conditions

Regards,


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd/icd9cm_addenda_guidelines.htm


Additional link......

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/ICD9ProviderDiagnosticCodes/07_summarytables.asp#TopOfPage


----------



## anuja.devasthali (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for such nice reply.
It will help us a lot.

Anuja, CPC-A.


----------

